# Anyone familiar with Grease recovery device?



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

I have a customer who had two of these installed in there building about a year ago. From the start I found they have not followed proper maintenance procedure.
The units come equipt with a heating element, belt & fan to A) agitate the water & B) to lift up the grease by means of the belt to a plastic container, essentially cutting down on the number of times the actual tank needs to be manually cleaned. I really dont want to touch these things unless I know I can get them working at there full potential. 

Do any of you have any experience with these units? Are they worth the hassle? Or should I tell them to just clean out manually every so often?

I'd appreciate any input.
*Interceptors Featured Product* *Grease+Gard® Retrofit Skimmer and Grease Recovery Device, Figure Numbers  8165-8176, 8960 and  8980:*
The Grease+Gard® Retrofit Skimmer and Grease Recovery Device use patent pending technology that automatically removes FOG from the interceptor before it becomes a problem. The principal of the system are easily understood. The Grease+Gard®system has a belt and heater assembly that is controlled by an 24-hour timer. Upon a given schedule the heater warms up the water in the interceptor and the agitator propeller helps to liquefy the FOG to be extracted. The belt assembly picks up the FOG that is skimmed into a trough. From there it flows into a storage reservoir. 
*







The Grease+Gard® Concept*:



The Grease+Gard® Grease Recovery Device is available in most common sizes. The 8165 and 8175 GRDs are available in 20, 25, 35, and 50 GPM. The 8166 and 8176, Low Type GRDs are available in 20, 35, and 50 GPM.
The Grease+Gard® Retrofit Skimmer can be configured to work with most existing grease interceptors on the market today.
The Grease+Gard® GRD interceptors are available in Type 304, 16 gauge stainless steel and/or Duco coated mild steel.
The Grease+Gard® device is the only GRD on the market that has the patent pending Agitator technology.
The Grease+Gard® Skimmer and GRD are completely sealed devices designed to keep odors out of the facility.
The Grease+Gard® device is easy to access and maintain. There are two latches to remove the device from the interceptor so it can be taken outside of the facility to be serviced.
 
 * Go to Resources*, Interceptors, to view and print the Grease+Gard®submittals, images and literature.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

So nothin huh?


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I just removed one similar from a manufacturing plant. It was 15 years old and solid stainless steel. Looked like new and weighed about 200 lbs it was made in Japan. They liked it but it was on the plant floor and the kitchen was on the 2nd floor. The kitchen staff decided to pour 5 gallons of used oil down the drain and the interceptor worked perfect filling the 2 gallon grease container as it strained it from the water after the container was full it all went on the freshly epoxied floor and a forklift skidded out and had a near miss with a pedestrian. They had me remove it and put an undersink interceptor in.


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hmmm.,im about to install an oil seperator, under the elevator pit,works like a grease trap..im gona look thru the paperwork.,..


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

union brother 1 said:


> Hmmm.,im about to install an oil seperator, under the elevator pit,works like a grease trap..im gona look thru the paperwork.,..


What! The elevator guys here won't let you do anything in there pit! They stub out their sump line and we take it from there.


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Well there is no elevator yet ..they just poured the cement, havent looked down there yet all i know is i got a 3" floor drain, a trench drain ,and this oil seperator goin in next week. I never seen elevator guys working with pipe...? the oil seperator...minus the skimmer unless i didnt see it..well ill let you know real soon.


----------



## Pipeman77 (Jun 2, 2012)

I installed a 25 gallon Gosselin grease interceptor that kind of worked on the same principle except it had the grease resevoir on the side of the unit. To see if it worked or not we talked the district manager into letting us put one in on one of his restaurants to see if it would work. We put a 15 gallon watts downstream of it to see if anything was passing through it. To make a long story short i had to go there on a saturday night to unplug the drain down stream of both interceptors because it was clogged with grease and the resevoir on the side of the unit was empty. Th 15 gallon watts was full and the drain down stream was a nightmare to clean. Seems to me the unit heated up the grease and just pushed it farther downstream. It was only picking up one dishwasher and the dishes were cleaned in a prerinse sink that had its own interceptor.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for responding Pipeman.

The customer is trying to get the original plumber to fix it as it was still in his one year warranty.

I'm sure it will fall on me again though.

Interestingly though, they told me right from the beginning they never had seen grease accumulate in to the reservoir, only water.

Well both belts for each unit were melted through by element when i first got there, and the other day i was there for something else i noticed they were full of water again. pure condensate.

Thanks again!


----------



## Pipeman77 (Jun 2, 2012)

Just out of curiosity what is going to go into the interceptor?


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Basically, this is a community center with a concession stand for one trap and a full kitchen on the other one. This place rented by different individuals weekly so contents entering trap are always different.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

89plumbum said:


> I have a customer who had two of these installed in there building about a year ago. <snip>
> 
> 
> About 20 years ago a company "Lowes" Grease Recovery came to a association meeting and demostrated one of their GRU. Beautiful dumped 5 quarts of black oil from a diesel into a shallow 30" dia. pan.
> ...


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

89plumbum said:


> Basically, this is a community center with a concession stand for one trap and a full kitchen on the other one. This place rented by different individuals weekly so contents entering trap are always different.


If there is a large Grease trap on site, why not run everything through the grease trap. Here's what we use when it is a pita to tie into the existing grease waste http://www.schierproducts.com/ These guys have a lot of different products for different situations.


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

With the new FOG codes you all will be seeing these installed in every new restaurant. I had to install one last summer at an ice cream shop they are piped very similar to a 50 or 75 lb grease interceptor. The FOG code is federal here in the US.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> With the new FOG codes you all will be seeing these installed in every new restaurant. I had to install one last summer at an ice cream shop they are piped very similar to a 50 or 75 lb grease interceptor. The FOG code is federal here in the US.


So how is it working?


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

One problem that they have is the grease collection container tends to stink even if cleaned frequently. But besides that they do catch more grease than a regular grease trap.


----------



## myakka (Jun 15, 2011)

I had one in Massachusetts that had a cooled stainless chain belt that seemed to work well. I've been out of Ma. for seven years so I don't know the long term effects. It was experimental as far as I know. Contact Squires rest. in Hanover Ma for further info.
Mike


----------

